# 2008 BMW X3 3.0si EWS & ZKE Code



## Jfeliciano94 (Jan 27, 2021)

This past weekend I left a store and tried to turn my car on. When turning it on it gave a crazy sputtering noise and wouldn’t turn on. We then thought it might of been the starter, but it tested good. It did pass smog on 1/24/2021. On the way to smog the vehicle, we were at a stop light and it stalled out. Dash lights still on but engine turned off. So we thought it might of been the battery. When we had the battery and alternator tested, it read that the battery was bad but alternator tested great. When we went to purchase a new battery we had the old battery tested again. The old battery, dated 2017, tested good. But with it being a 2017 we went ahead and bought a new battery. 

Once we put the new battery in, I went to go get gas. When I was at a stop light a battery light came on the dash, disappeared and then the car stalled out again. Still dash lights are on just the car engine turned off. After fueling up, we went to an auto store to have the battery and alternator tested again. We were told that the battery was around 60%. We thought it might of been the alternator not working. Bought a multimeter, did some tests and alternator still ran like it’s supposed too.

Next day, contacted one of the local BMW shops. They put it on the code reader for BMW, stated that the starter, battery and alternator are good. Even registered battery to vehicle. But their concern was the EWS and ZKE.

Does anyone have any knowledge of what it may be? Car keeps stalling out randomly. Did we miss something when putting the car back together after testing the starter?


----------

